# Opinions: YT rewind 2018



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 8, 2018)

Possibly the worst YT rewind ever made.

The cringe counter is off the chart


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 8, 2018)

Youtube Rewind, but as the year progresses it gets more and more worse. Oh wait that's the original thing, ha.

Also as usual the ending is the only good part, primitive boi best boi.
I also didn't know most if not all of them aside from the guy with ligma, the animators and primitive boi.

Edit: Bongo meme officially dead, no chance for revival.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2018)

This is merely showing the continuing disconnect between ordinary people and the ones who think they run things.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

It was pretty much 8 minutes of fort-nite and unfunny beauty gurus. I was pretty disappointed too


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

It seems to get worse year after year. I think the last one I remember liking was the one from 2014.
I like how they're reaching out and not only using American youtubers, like they usually do, but also show people from other countries. I could live without all the Fortnite dances. I know the game is popular and all but seeing adults doing their dances is kinda cringe...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 8, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> It seems to get worse year after year. I think the last one I remember liking was the one from 2014.
> I like how they're reaching out and not only using American youtubers, like they usually do, but also show people from other countries. I could live without all the Fortnite dances. I know the game is popular and all but seeing adults doing their dances is kinda cringe...


Fortnite dances in general are cringe. Change my mind.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 10, 2018)

Didn't watch it, new JoJo episodes overshadowed it for me. Why did _you_, though?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

This is the most "Made by committee" thing YouTube has made so far. 
The John Oliver part was especially painful


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

"*YouTube Rewind 2018 but every time there's an irrelevant YouTuber the video gets faster*"






You're welcome. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Fortnite dances in general are cringe. Change my mind.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2018)

I heard that people were complaining that youtubers like Pewdiepie and Logan Paul weren't featured.
Those personalities' behaviour and popularity is an embarrassment to the platform, so of course they weren't featured.

The sad reality is probably just that...youtube can't make an 'honest' video to emphasise how wonderful its community is, because the most popular members of its community are bad people.

An honest video about their community would effectively just be a letter to parents telling them to block youtube on their children's computers.


----------



## Alondight (Dec 10, 2018)

Man, and even though I watch Youtube a lot, I don't know any of these people


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)

Alondight said:


> Man, and even though I watch Youtube a lot, I don't know any of these people


ASAP Science is all I know from the video and they barely got featured


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

This is basically a statement: "This is garbage". I wonder if we will reach the same ratio as that of Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare..

Also. Why the hell isn't Vsauce, Veritasium, Phillip DeFranco, ASAP Science, and a whole lot more extremely popular Youtubers featured?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The sad reality is probably just that...youtube can't make an 'honest' video to emphasise how wonderful its community is, because the most popular members of its community are bad people.



Pretty much this.
It's cringe worthy seeing them talking about stuff like mental health when the BetterHelp scandal happened a couple of months ago.

It just feels slimy and fake


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This is basically a statement: "This is garbage". I wonder if we will reach the same ratio as that of Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare..
> 
> Also. Why the hell isn't Vsauce, Veritasium, Phillip DeFranco, ASAP Science, and a whole lot more extremely popular Youtubers featured?



7 million already!?
This might beat Justin Bieber's Baby song


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> 7 million already!?
> This might beat Justin Bieber's Baby song


Oh yes. JB's "Baby" is sitting at this ratio as we speak:





Stiff competition, tho JB's song have 2b views as opposed to this garbage that have only 100m views. Once the views keeps coming in the dislikes will go beyond JB's "Baby".


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This is basically a statement: "This is garbage". I wonder if we will reach the same ratio as that of Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare..
> 
> Also. Why the hell isn't Vsauce, Veritasium, Phillip DeFranco, ASAP Science, and a whole lot more extremely popular Youtubers featured?



I don't think Vsauce channels would want to be affiliated with something as stupid and cringy as YT rewind.

I only know Casey Neistat from these people and he has some nice videos. His "Do what you can't" is my favorite from his channel, but other than that,the rest are just vanity flexing in my opinion. Which, vanity flexing is something I find miles better than the dumb rewind vid.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Pretty much this.
> It's cringe worthy seeing them talking about stuff like mental health when the BetterHelp scandal happened a couple of months ago.
> 
> It just feels slimy and fake



Since they can't anthologise popular youtubers in a 'rewind', given that many are mired in scandals, perhaps they shouldn't make a rewind video at the end of the year, but a new-year's resolution style video at the start, to promote channels that aren't already popular and which represent the values the company actually wants to be associated with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I don't think Vsauce channels would want to be affiliated with something as stupid and cringy as YT rewind.
> 
> I only know Casey Neistat from these people and he has some nice videos. His "Do what you can't" is my favorite from his channel, but other than that,the rest are just vanity flexing in my opinion. Which, vanity flexing is something I find miles better than the dumb rewind vid.


Hmm... You make a good point there. Now that I think about it, I don't want any decent Youtubers associated with this failure of a trend.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Since they can't anthologise popular youtubers in a 'rewind', given that many are mired in scandals, perhaps they shouldn't make a rewind video at the end of the year, but a new-year's resolution style video at the start, to promote channels that aren't already popular and which represent the values the company actually wants to be associated with.



They would never do that, they want to promote celebrities more and more until YouTube becomes TV. 

YouTube is no longer about broadcasting  yourself, it's about giving a new platform to big celebrities and companies


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> They would never do that, they want to promote celebrities more and more until YouTube becomes TV.
> 
> YouTube is no longer about broadcasting  yourself, it's about giving a new platform to big celebrities and companies


They are trying to turn Youtube into cabel TV. That in and of itself is going to backfire and people will simply move to different platforms as you can't control the internet, altho some are trying.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2018)

Lots of good music on this livestream, actually.


----------



## Juju-z (Dec 13, 2018)

Why so many people with blue hair?


I recognized 1 of the science, the guy who simulates traditional craftsmanship, all of the animators, and 2 of the more general game youtubers, technically more then usual for me, as I don't really branch out much. 

I don't get any of the references.


----------



## Joni (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

Let it be known that around 03:32 GMT roughly on 13th of December was when Youtube Rewind 2018 beat Baby with the most dislikes on youtube.


----------



## Juju-z (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 29, 2018)

The entirety of YouTube Rewind just feels like a 


 
situation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> They would never do that, they want to promote celebrities more and more until YouTube becomes TV.
> 
> YouTube is no longer about broadcasting  yourself, it's about giving a new platform to big celebrities and companies



I mean...I don't think youtube was actually ever about an authentic experience of normal people broadcasting themselves.

Youtube celebrities' personalities aren't real people; they're highly curated and exaggerated characters designed to entertain.

If somebody believes that Youtube puts them in touch with authentic real life personalities, they're basically the same as somebody who believes Reality TV is actually real.

Lonelygirl15 was a Youtube account created in 2006, right near the start, and it was Youtube's most subscribed channel for a while.
But the teenage girls' channel wasn't real; it was all a heavily curated fiction designed to provide marketing opportunities:
lonelygirl15 - Wikipedia

Youtube is basically just an extension of Reality Television onto the internet.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2018)

Juju-z said:


>


I thoroughly enjoy pewd's content. I don't always watch, but it's good none the less.

He wouldn't be sitting at 78m+ subs if he didn't know what he was doing. He's growing alongside the community and his fans, and it really shows, especially if you look back over the years he's been on Youtube.


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 22, 2019)

I would say it is not the worst video in the world, but it could have been improved.


----------



## Unexpected (Jan 25, 2019)

My thoughts are that with YouTube's constantly growing user base the ability for them the appeal en mass is proportionally shrinking. When YouTube rewind was good was when there were not as many "Big Youtubers" to choose from. Right now Youtube is just too diverse to cover all the bases, (how many ppl have 1 mil 2014 was the last time I recall enjoying rewind, and 2013 is where it peaked.

Granted, I also think that shoehorning celebrities into the spot light, and staying away from "Big Youtubers" like Pewdiepie, the Paul's (Bleh), and Shane Dawson b/c of previous controversy adds to the disconnect we as viewers felt. But I feel this point has been explored thoroughly already.


----------

